# Non motorhome holidays.



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

For various reasons we decided to get away to the sun for a couple of weeks without the motorhome. I had forgotten what a pain in the butt it all is. 


First the dog had to be found a suitable kennels that befitted his status in the family. I asked them for some dates that we could work with. One slot came up in the not too distant future so we booked him in.


Turned out it spanned Easter Weekend!


Being used to the freedom of self catering we chose to look at villas. Whilst on the site I made enquiries of several and, eventually, chose one. During negotiations with the chosen one (he was Spanish and his communication skills were a little basic) another villa owner "confirmed" my "booking" of their villa! It was more expensive than the one we had chosen. I panicked for a minute because we are beyond the deadline for refunds. Then we had a look at it and thought, sod it, just go with the flow. Next came replies to all my other "enquiries" - Casa this and Casa that until I didn't know my head from my armpit. Panic set in that they would all "confirm" my enquiry and turn it into a booking! Finally apologised to all for disturbing their siesta and told them we were booked now. One offered to reduce the price but we stuck with the chosen (by default) one.


Next we have to book flights. There is a choice of airports, a choice of times, dates, seats, baggage, parking. It all had me glued to the laptop for several days.


Not done the car hire yet, I need a holiday first.....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh dear, I sympathise Pat, Liz fancies a B&B holiday with the car, I do not.

We have a motorhome, we need nothing else, well I don't, Liz likes to go on those Mini Cruises now and then, I can see the attraction for her, but for me I can't imagine anything more horrendous, so she goes with one of the kids.

Did a villa holiday once, never again, stuck in one place playing with rectal cars trying different radii, twas mega boring, I prefer to go in one direction until I fancy going in a different direction.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, we had a fab time in Venice last week. The flights went well, the apartment was just right for us and gave us the chance to actually shop at the wonderful Rialto market and cook our own fish, as well as eating out at lunchtimes and having the time from 5 to 7pm bar hopping for aperitifs and snacks.

It was a place that would be fairly impractical for us to go to in the motorhome with 2 lurchers. We'd either have to leave them for too long in the van or take them with us into the city and have to do museums one of us at a time, and some museums, like the Doges Palace, take a fair amount of time.

So, sometimes, it's fine to travel without the van and we are grateful to be able to have the best of both worlds.

Lesley


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We used to always do Villa Holidays, mainly in the Greek Islands and I think Mrs D would very much like to do another one but the cost is eye watering expensive. For the cost of a decent fortnight in a good villa I could have at least four months in Europe in the van.  Just cant justify it.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Rarely do non motorhome holidays with John, but until last year did one or two holidays a year with a group of friends, anything between 3 and 8 of us.
Malta last year, we had all said we were too young (63 the youngest) but it was great.
Thing is that we always went/go spring and autumn /early winter and i am usually away searching for the sun then in the motorhome. Do enjoy the chill and someone else cooking and making the beds. Have learned to do 10 days with hand luggage too.
Wait for plane not much longer than the wait for the ferry sometimes. 
Booking and co-ordinating everything and everyone is a pain, but one of the group is an expert at it so we leave her too it.
Have a great time.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

In the past (pre-Motorhome days) we would often head to Puerto Pollensa in Northen Mallorca.
Last week I thought "oh maybe we should ........."
For two weeks at one of our old haunts it was over £3,000 half board. Err no thanks


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We are in Madeira at the moment where the sun is shining and the sea is sparkling. We love our motor homing but this does make a nice change every now and then. Our hotel is all-inclusive and we are being very lazy but we went to the botanical gardens this morning which were just lovely. Driving a motorhome on this island would be very:surprise:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We did foreign villa holidays and also rented bungalows in the UK but the catalyst for us getting the MH was that 4 years ago Mrs GMJ had a major relapse with her MS which meant cancelling 2 foreign trips (Turkey and Berlin) which were all organised, paid for etc. The insurance paid out on the Turkey trip but the Berlin one was all on Air Miles/Avios. They were great though as they didn't have to pay us back but did so as a gesture of goodwill.

After that we got the MH and have never looked back. Even if Mrs GMJ is feeling a bit rough, we can still holiday...we just take it even easier than we do normally :smile2:.

To avoid tempting fate we now have a formula: nowhere to hot (so we will stay in northern Europe in summer); 2.5 hour drives each day maximum, on the days we are moving; no more than 2 days of driving before having a 2 night stop.

tbh flying anywhere now is a no-no for Mrs GMJ due to the length of time from start of journey (leaving home); queueing for check in hours before; hanging around; the flight itself; waiting for baggage; transfers or hire car; unpacking at the other end. It would literally take her a week to get over this by which time we would be dreading the return journey!

B&B's and hotels in the UK are out, quite simply due to the cost. We used to use the £100 per night rule of thumb for places. Now we can have a long weekend away for that!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hopefully it will all be worth while to get some sun. Chris has had bronchitis and my asthma is playing up. The warmth and dryness of Almeria should sort us out 


While we are there we will be scouting for winter campsites for next year. Put in your orders now and we can do a recce for you


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just a few comments from us on the comparison between a MH trip and a non-MH

We have done some over each of the last 4 years for the following

Winter Sun - Canaries and Madeira

Skiing

Breaking MH trips to fly back to see Basia's Mother.

For the non-MH trips I do not find the planning too onerous, but then I do a lot for the MH trips - maybe more research for info to take, not planning a route and stops etc., which we play by ear.

For travel by air we often have to transit somewhere and some are a pain, especially through UK - change of airports, crowded terminals etc. We have now found our best connections are from Krakow(easy airport) via Berlin on Air Berlin, who have a Terminal virtually to themselves and one just walks Airside from one gate to another; gate number given to each transit passenger at one's seat on the inbound flight.

Going skiing from Poland is not as easy as UK and means either driving or transit e.g. UK, which we have done via MAN, but spent night and saw friends.

When we leave the MH parked somewhere we are generally using low-cost airlines, so we pick a place for parking near a direct flight route, e.g. Edinburgh-Katowice. The flights are somewhat easier because we leave most things(duplicated) in the MH, so hand baggage only, printed boarding card, no check-in, straight to Security, and then on arrival no wait for baggage and we have a very 'tame' taxi driver who whisks us straight home( he having bought Basia's cigs, if needed).

We have been lucky with self-catering in La Palma(x2), La Gomera and Madeira. Skiing in Andorra was an All-inclusive but fine for a week - liver would not have done a second.

So most of those trips are ones that cannot be done by MH, or not on short trips, but we seem to have got them down to minimum hassle.

However I look forward to the days when we can go off for months and do not need these breaks, which have to be short, and can take in these places en-route.

Advantages of MH

No timetables, not even for departure time/date

No Border Controls in most of Europe - even FR-UK is easy.

No weather problems - if there are, stay put.

No baggage packing - just load it in plastic bags and transfer to the lockers. Except empty hand suitcase for break in trip- thrown at back of garage.

No shopping to be done on arrival at self-catering - done slowly over a week or so and loaded directly into MH.

Two or three meals can be cooked in advance and put in fridge/freezer for first few days - we have EHU at home.

Garage can be stocked up with cheap wine/beer/vodka.

One knows exactly what equipment one has and where - never let the corkscrew leave the van further than the picnic table:surprise:

One does not arrive tired after early check-in, delays etc., because if tired, just stop.

Weather **** - move on. Weather still **** - go further South/go home.

Have I forgotten anything?

Happy MHoming

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You do seem to have it all sorted Geoff, but I'd expect no different from you, I wish I could be half as organised.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The one thing you may have forgotten is that all the bits and pieces in the MH are yours! I remember a client of mine, who travelled all over the world and stayed in some top hotels, saying that he preferred his caravan any day because if it was broke he fixed it. He said he had found fault in nearly every hotel he had ever stayed in.


Nothing like being surrounded by familiar things


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

We've just got back from a non-MH holiday and now need a MH holiday to get over it. First time we have flown anywhere for 4 years and boy has it got worse in those 4 years.

We had 10 days of other people telling us when to get up, when to eat, when to be here, when to be there - very little time to stop, have a look round and take a few photos.

Trouble is that it was a trip that would be impossible any other way, certainly not for anywhere near the price and certainly not possible in a MH.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Any survival tips for the Airport and flight? We are flying form Stansted and I understand that it is like a cattle truck. May be better for us due 5am flight. It is with Ryanair and we are trying to borrow the right size carry on bags to avoid checking in any baggage for the hold. They are very strict about the size of carry on baggage.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

patp said:


> Any survival tips for the Airport and flight? We are flying form Stansted and I understand that it is like a cattle truck. May be better for us due 5am flight. It is with Ryanair and we are trying to borrow the right size carry on bags to avoid checking in any baggage for the hold. They are very strict about the size of carry on baggage.


We flew with Ryanair from Stansted. It was fine. Queues look long and daunting, but move quickly. We checked in our luggage though, but not many did. They do say only the first 90 carry on bags will get on, so maybe get to the front of the gate queue.

Also, make sure any bottles of liquid (less than 100ml per bottle) are in the clear plastic bag and take off belts, money etc at the scanner. My hair slide and necklace didn't get through & I got the special scanner and then the body check!

Have fun!

Lesley


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> *The one thing you may have forgotten is that all the bits and pieces in the MH are yours*! I remember a client of mine, who travelled all over the world and stayed in some top hotels, saying that he preferred his caravan any day because if it was broke he fixed it. He said he had found fault in nearly every hotel he had ever stayed in.
> 
> Nothing like being surrounded by familiar things


Pat

That is true, but that sentence also jogged my mind to add the following-

One can carry many items to make one's leisure time more enjoyable; from bicycles, kayak, fishing gear, ski gear etc. down to CDs, books(particularly heavy reference), board games etc. One cannot carry many of these items on a flight and not many when travelling by car. Also one can accomodate a wider range of clothing for different climes/seasons and different activities - walking, roller-blading(maybe not many FCs:laugh

I am sure other people could add to that list.

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

In any case pack your carry on bag as if it is going to be checked in, because if it is taken off you and put in the hold they will take no responsibility WHATSOEVER if anything goes missing.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> In any case pack your carry on bag as if it is going to be checked in, because if it is taken off you and put in the hold they will take no responsibility WHATSOEVER if anything goes missing.


I am thinking of buying a 'poacher's jacket' with multiple pockets and just stuffing everything in there, apart from shirts - just wear three:wink2:. Also one is allowed a duty-free bag - I think my knickers are all duty-free:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our motorhome hasn't turned a wheel in anger for three years. Partly because we now like Don Madge find driving the car to a nice sunny resort in winter so easy and we have the car at our destination. Summers in Normandy are just perfect apart from the tourists!!
Our accommodation a fully serviced flat with sea view was cheaper than the campsites in the area. Also I really don't want to fly any more with all the restrictions and cost.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Our motorhome hasn't turned a wheel in anger for three years. Partly because we now like Don Madge find driving the car to a nice sunny resort in winter so easy and we have the car at our destination. Summers in Normandy are just perfect apart from the tourists!!
> Our accommodation a fully serviced flat with sea view was cheaper than the campsites in the area. Also I really don't want to fly any more with all the restrictions and cost.
> 
> Ray.


I must admit, Ray, that it does look like something to investigate for the future. We are also considering buying a 5th Wheeler so that, when our touring days are over, we can have it towed to somewhere warm and sunny where we will join it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Pat, sadly there comes a time when we all have to adapt or curtail our activities. I have just been up a ladder cutting off large branches all day and boy do I know it now.!!
I just got fed up with spending half a day just to get on an aircraft and then the next 9 hours in a space smaller than allowed for a veal calf. Arriving in the states your treated like criminal ans asked why your here and when are you leaving. They can now keep the states even though I love RVs.

Now if I can't drive, I don't want to go. We (I) was considering taking the camper to Turkey to see our son near Izmir. But if we do go it will be in the new and comfortable car staying in any old motel that suits. 
But two months in Portugal or southern Spain early in the year is cheap and marvelous if you have the convenience of a car. We managed 2,800km. this year touring around.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like you have it cracked Ray 


I am now doing the car hire search..............


Aaarrgh! Someone save me!


And we will end up with a little metal box just big enough to get the two of us and the luggage in


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> Sounds like you have it cracked Ray
> 
> I am now doing the car hire search..............
> 
> ...


Ive used these guys for years and never had a problem, even when I bent a couple of their cars. 

Prices were always very good and you just pick them up and drop off at the airport of choice.

Actually they are just an agent but they use the main brands like Hertz, Avis etc.

http://www.autoeurope.co.uk/


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Barryd  All sorted at last.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

every couple of years we have a hankering to go long haul - usually some sort of bike trip and have over the years biked (both road and mountain bike) in Spain, Mexico, Peru, Colombia, Thailand (2x), India, Vietnam/Cambodia/Thailand (one combined trip). some of these have involved taking our own bikes so we have become expert at packing bikes and kit for a trip like this - a couple of trips have supplied bikes which was less hassle. the trips are always great - the hassle of airports never goes away though, and has become worse in recent years, but I guess we just have to accept that and try to choose flights when the airports are quieter i.e. avoiding the main holiday periods.

these seem to satisfy some of our travel lust and the motorhome gets used for everything else we do in Europe.

next long haul trip - Oz and NZ in late 2018 - no bikes being taken, but 3 months being allowed......


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mind you we say Airports are hassle and the van is so much easier. Is it though? You have to pack it, clean it, drive the thing to Dover, 6 hours and 310 miles for me, clart on getting a ferry then its another 300 miles to get anywhere worth seeing. Worth it for a long trip of course.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

On our last trip to Spain in the van we became friendly with a couple who had hired one of the campsite 'bungalows' and very nice it was to and at a good price. I've since thought that this might be the way to go if/when we finally hang up our cassette! 

If you drove you have the car available and also miss the airport aggro. You could still have whatever clobber you wanted to take with you in the car and unload once there. Your time is your own and you would live just as though you were in your van but without the worry of it. About the only downside I can see is the need to sort a few decent sites/bungalows out so that the accommodation is up to scratch and you are not stuck in one place too long. Eileen has just suggested a second downside - you are not sleeping in your own bed? I've suggested your not in the Savoy either but she won't have it! Just another option.

Ron


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't think I will ever go long haul again. I am a terrible sleeper. I get bad jet lag. The two together make the whole experience miserable. It takes me two weeks, nearly, to get over the flight out and then I start worrying about the flight home


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

barryd said:


> Mind you we say Airports are hassle and the van is so much easier. Is it though? You have to pack it, clean it, *drive the thing to Dover, 6 hours and 310 miles *for me, clart on getting a ferry then its another 300 miles to get anywhere worth seeing. Worth it for a long trip of course.


44 miles and 1 hour for us.... or 35 miles and 45 mins for Eurotunnel....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are already there. Now on holiday from April to December in Shangri-La.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I must admit, Ray, that is part of my problem. If I didn't love where I live it wouldn't get so peed off at all the faffing about to go away. Every now and then I think "why bother?". It is not helping that the weather has been absolutely glorious! Been sitting out in the garden watching all the goldfinches around the bird feeder. 


Chris's (and mine) chesticles need a bit of dry, warm air though so we will brave the airports and cattle truck that is air travel and I am sure it will all be fine.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

patp said:


> Chris's (and mine) chesticles need a bit of dry, warm air though so we will brave the airports and cattle truck that is air travel and I am sure it will all be fine.


In that case install a sauna and sit in it.

I have returned from my trip with the usual post-flight lurgy and my "chesticles" are going through hell at the moment.
My sinuses were streaming for about a week and now I have all sorts of kak laying around in my chest that, going on past experience, is going to take weeks of painful coughing to shift.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> In that case install a sauna and sit in it.
> 
> I have returned from my trip with the usual post-flight lurgy and my "chesticles" are going through hell at the moment.
> My sinuses were streaming for about a week and now I have all sorts of kak laying around in my chest that, going on past experience, is going to take weeks of painful coughing to shift.


Next time get a Doctor's opinion whether you are fit to fly:wink2:


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Another reason we prefer to avoid the big metal thing with wings is that I am on immunosuppressant biological medication which leaves me at higher risk of infection! Being so close to so many people in an environment with questionable air quality is not something I welcome.

Better in my camper with my own bugs lol


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Next time get a Doctor's opinion whether you are fit to fly:wink2:


I WAS fit to fly - BEFORE I flew.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Coincidentally I have just booked a night away in a hotel for myself and my wife in May for our wedding anniversary. One of those dinner, B&B all in jobbies through Secret Escapes...

Big lad points for that, I can tell you:grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

On our 25th. Graham I looked at a dirty weekend away on the seafront at Brighton. Wow far too expensive.!
So then I looked at a luxury Chateaux weekend with all the service. Again wow what a price.!
In the end I said pack for the sun and we had three weeks touring the western states of USA staying on Queen Mary.
Can't remember the exact cost now but it was about the same as a weekend in Brighton....... in The Grand.!

Far more memorable.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I tried to book the same room in the same hotel where we were married. It was only 10 years ago as we are both on our second marriages.

They wanted £400 for the night...which wasn't even the night we wanted (as that was booked)..AND dinner on top of that!

Sod that for a game of soldiers! Times is 'ard guv'nor.

Secret Escapes: D,B&B for £140 in a posh rural hotel in Wiltshire. Chuck in a bottle of 'poo and some choccies...job's a good 'un :wink2:

...and we have both agreed not to buy each other any crap...sorry..presents either, as we are going away!

Tidy!!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have not entered the Marriage Anniversary conundrum - we are not married, but we have lots of good holidays and plenty of good wine.

I do not see the point in celebrating on one day. I do not even celebrate my own birthday - but I can party on any day:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

raynipper said:


> On our 25th. Graham I looked at a dirty weekend away on the seafront at Brighton. Wow far too expensive.!
> So then I looked at a luxury Chateaux weekend with all the service. Again wow what a price.!
> In the end I said pack for the sun and we had three weeks touring the western states of USA staying on Queen Mary.
> Can't remember the exact cost now but it was about the same as a weekend in Brighton....... in The Grand.!
> ...


Do you know if they allow dogs to travel in the Queen Mary Ray?

My brother lives in the States and we could get free accommodation before doing a road trip. Would much prefer to sail long haul than fly.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't recall seeing any dogs Pat. Can't say.
But if you know anyone living near LA they might have discount codes to use on the Queen and Sea World.

Geoff, thats OK but try telling that to a wife of 25 years or even 50 years.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I don't recall seeing any dogs Pat. Can't say.
> But if you know anyone living near LA they might have discount codes to use on the Queen and Sea World.
> 
> Geoff thats OK *but try telling that to a wife of 25 years or even 50 years.*
> ...


In this age of equality, who said it is the man's responsibility to organise and pay for anything?

Basia certainly organises at least her fair share.

Man up! Or you will let the side down.:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> I have not entered the Marriage Anniversary conundrum - we are not married, but we have lots of good holidays and plenty of good wine.
> 
> I do not see the point in celebrating on one day. I do not even celebrate my own birthday - but I can party on any day:smile2:
> 
> Geoff


Yeh I tried the "I love you every day so why single one out" line...but a bit like our youngest lad, it didn't wash!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think the anniversary thing came about to give men a chance to "show" their feelings once a year. Most men do not give a second thought to sharing their feelings about their relationship. This is not, of course, solely the domain of men but is more common among them. Probably stemmed from the days when men worked and women didn't and many women must have felt very undervalued 


Chris certainly doesn't see the need for birthday and anniversary celebrations (or even Christmas for that matter) I always put it down to having a very deprived childhood where presents would have been a luxury and so he learnt to distance himself from Birthdays and Christmas.


Although not rich we usually got something on our birthday and at Christmas. Apart from one memorable year. I awoke on my eleventh birthday, full of excitement, only to find no sign of any marking of the day. I waited for the surprise but nothing happened. I was mortified to have to go to school and be questioned by my new classmates (we had recently moved and it was a new school too!) about the presents I had received. I can't remember what I told them. When I got home my mother asked "what's the matter with you?". When I told her it was my birthday she rushed upstairs and brought down an old watch of hers and gave it to me. That was it.


I was scarred for life over that incident. Always paranoid to not to forget a birthday/anniversary and more importantly to match the gift to the recipient. Poor old Chris walks on hot bricks around the time of any special anniversary. As is often said, it is the amount of thought (unlike my mother) that is put into something rather than the monetary value of it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I don't recall seeing any dogs Pat. Can't say.
> But if you know anyone living near LA they might have discount codes to use on the Queen and Sea World.
> 
> Geoff, thats OK but try telling that to a wife of 25 years or even 50 years.
> ...


'fraid not. He now lives in Minnesota


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> I was scarred for life over that incident. Always paranoid to not to forget a birthday/anniversary and more importantly to match the gift to the recipient. Poor old Chris walks on hot bricks around the time of any special anniversary. As is often said, it is the amount of thought (unlike my mother) that is put into something rather than the monetary value of it.


In that case I must be covered in scars Pat.
So many traumatic experiences I could recall but won't.

Ray.


----------

